# Colour Comparisons



## Red Corsairs

*Online Colour Comparison Webpage*

Been informed of this site and thought it'd be worth posting up here so that everyone can be aware of it.

It's basically a site for comparing paint colours from lots of different ranges with others so that you can see which colours from which ranges match each other. 

This can prove very helpful when finding which colours to use when. Hope it helps:

[if]http://colors.silicon-dragons.com/full_line.php[/if]​
GW to Vallejo Chart added by djinn24
Games Workshop / Vallejo Game Color

Scab Red / #12 Scar Red

Red Gore / #11 Gory Red

Blood Red / #10 Bloody Red

Blazing Orange / #9 Hot Orange

Fiery Orange / #8 Orange Fire

Golden Yellow / #7 Gold Yellow

Sunburst Yellow / #6 Sunblast Yellow

Bad Moon Yellow / #5 Bald Moon Yellow

Scorched Brown / #45 Charred Brown

Bestial Brown / #43 Beasty Brown

Snakebite Leather / #40 Cobra Leather

Bubonic Brown / #39 Plague Brown

Vomit Brown / #37 Filthy Brown

Bleached Bone / #34 Bonewhite

Dark Fleshtone / #44 Dark Fleshtone

Vermin Brown / #42 Parasite Brown

Dwarf Flesh / #41 Dwarf Skin

Bronzed Flesh / #36 Bronze Flesh

Elf Flesh / #4 Elf Skintone

Liche Purple / #15 Hexed Lichen

Warlock Purple / #14 Warlord Purple

Tentacle Pink / #13 Squid Pink

Midnight Blue / #19 Night Blue

Regal Blue / #20 Imperial Blue

Ultramarine Blue / #22 Ultra Marine Blue

Enchanted Blue / #21 Magic Blue

Ice Blue / #23 Electric Blue

Hawk Turquoise / #24 Falcon Turquoise

Dark Angels Green / #28 Dark Green

Snot Green / #29 Sick Green

Scorpion Green / #32 Scorpy Green

Goblin Green / #30 Goblin Green

Rotting Flesh / #35 Dead Flesh

Camo Green / #31 Camouflage Green

Scaly Green / #27 Scurf Green

Shadow Grey / #48 Sombre Grey

Space Wolves Grey / #47 Wolf Grey

Chaos Black / #51 Black

Codex Grey / #50 Cold Grey

Fortress Grey / #49 Stonewall Grey

Skull White / #1 White

Mithril Silver / #52 Silver

Chainmail / #53 Chain Mail 

Boltgun Metal / #54 Gunmetal

Tin Bitz / #60 Tinny Tin

Dwarf Bronze / #57 Bright Bronze

Brazen Brass / #58 Brassy Brass

Burnished Gold / #55 Polished Gold

Shining Gold / #56 Glorious Gold

Red Ink / #86 Red Ink

Magenta Ink / No Match

Yellow Ink / #85 Yellow Ink

Brown Ink / #93 Skin Wash

Chestnut Ink / No Match

Purple Ink / #87 Violet Ink

Blue Ink / #88 Blue Ink

Dark Green Ink / #89 Green Ink

Black Ink / #94 Black Ink

Flesh Ink / No Match

Matt Varnish / #70 Matt Varnish

Tanned Flesh / #66 Tan

Terracota / #65 Terracota

Graveyard Earth / #62 Earth

Kommando Khaki / #61 Khaki

Desert Yellow / # 63 Desert Yellow

Catachan Green / #67 Cayman Green

Gloss Varnish / #72 Gloss Varnish

Smelly Primer / #2 White Primer

Paild Flesh / #3 Pale Flesh

Imperial Purple / #16 Royal Purple

Nauseating Blue / #17 Sick Blue

Storm Blue / #18 Stormy Blue

Vile Green / #25 Foul Green

Jade Green / #26 Jade Green

Bilious Green / #33 Livery Green

Leprous Brown / #38 Scrofulous Brown

Ghostly Grey / #46 Ghost Grey

Beaten Copper / #59 Hammered Copper

Lightning Blue / #23 Electric Blue

No Match / #64 Yellow Olive

No Match / #68 Smokey Ink

No Match / #71 Satin Varnish

No Match / #73 Thinner

No Match / #74 Metallic Medium

New Vallejo Game Color paints added to range in 2007

95 Glacier Blue

96 Verdigis Glaze

97 Pale Yellow

98 Elfic Flesh

99 Cadmium Skin

100 Rosy Flesh

101 Off White

102 Steel Grey

103 Fluo Yellow

104 Fluo Green

105 Mutation Green

What's good about Vallejo?

* Excellent value for money.

* Highly Pigmented - so your paint goes further. Shake or stir to get the benefit of all that richness.

* Eye-dropper bottle design - so your paint dries out in the bottle much less quickly.

* Soft plastic bottle - so you can squeeze out exactly how much you want at any one time.

* Water based and therefore gentle on your brushes, easy to wash off your hands and does not emit the fumes Enamels do.

* Big range & compatible with other leading brands.


----------



## humakt

Great find Red Corsair.


----------



## Wraithian

Perhaps sticky this, or put it in a resources link? This is a great find, and I'd hate to see it fall off page one and forgotten.


----------



## Pherion

Bookmarked! Absolutely sticky this or put it somewhere it wont be forgotten.


----------



## Wolfblade

I don't know how useful this would be when choosing colours. Depending on the monitor and colour settings of the OS, the colours showing on the screen could differ quite a lot from what they're actually like.

Having said that, it would be a help in finding similar colours from different paint ranges.


----------



## Red Corsairs

Wolfblade said:


> Having said that, it would be a help in finding similar colours from different paint ranges.


I think that's the main idea of this website to be honest. Glad you all find it as useful as me


----------



## The Son of Horus

I don't know how I didn't notice this before. Reaper's put the red triad I use excessively out of print for some strange reason, so I've been looking for other lines' versions... and this helped immensely.


----------



## jordan_darko

How did I overlook this ? thanks RC this will definetly come in handy : JD


----------



## Djinn24

Oh yeah bump lol, I added the hard list for Vallejo and GW.


----------



## Telliphas

Ohh thats got a lot more whistles and bells than the one I've been using for a while. Stumbled across it one evening on Dakka Dakka. Colour Chart


----------



## dirty-dog-

wow, great find, this will definitly come in usefull when i want to start using reaper master series. and maybe if i start using other brands that are easy to get a hold of like the tamiya line and the humbrol line.


----------



## Riandro

Woo! just what i needed!


BTW, Red corsairs, im loving your Red Dwarf Avvy


----------



## MaidenManiac

I found this link today which I found really usefull

http://groups.google.com/group/fow-madison/web/vallejo-to-gw-paint-comparison-table

The really good part about it is that you have both VGC, VMC and GW paints together at one place, atleast to my thinking


----------



## moshpiler

sorry but i really don't have any idea where to ask such a question. Does anyone know where i could find a tutorial for painting battle damage onto SM power armour?


----------



## o0bweekes0o

awesome....gunna make things a lot easier  but does anyone know how i can get the equivalent of leprous brown in gw paints? would be a massive help cause i wont start painting my minis without it....gotta do nmm gold properly havnt we?  lol


----------



## Crimson_Fist_7

Ive been looking for this +rep


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

This is the best thing I've ever seen.


----------



## bitsandkits

http://www.paint4models.com/paintchart/paintconversionchart20100101a.html#


----------



## bernie1estes

That's a awesome work! Keep us updating.


----------



## Grenth

This is great, I was just in my local Boyes store and they have just got a whole wack of Vellejo paints in priced at £1.75 each. Shame I can't afford to go out and buy a load of paint right now :sad:


----------



## Igniskhin

anyone know if this list works for there airbrush colors as well? I'm tired of screwing up GW paint and velajio is cheaper and comes premixed as airbrush paint.


----------



## Breaman

I don't know if this will be useful to anyone other than myself, but here are the Vallejo, GW and Tamiya color charts! I use these when trying to pick the mest match. Though I have found that the colors on the Vallejo chart vary SLIGHTY from the actual dried colors. Good luck!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Out of date, and the link is broken, so unstuck


----------

